# Governo di ricostruzione con Draghi a fine emergenza.



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 25 marzo, tutti, da destra a sinistra, immaginano un governo di ricostruzione quando finirà l'emergenza coronavirus. Il nome è quello di Mario Draghi, non un competitor dei politici. Una volta finito il mandato, la destinazione di Draghi sarebbe il Quirinale.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 25 marzo, tutti, da destra a sinistra, invocano un governo di ricostruzione quando finirà l'emergenza coronavirus. Il nome è quello di Mario Draghi, non un competitor dei politici. Una volta finito il mandato, la destinazione di Draghi sarebbe il Quirinale.



Ci manca pure quest'altro. Mario Monti 2.0. Benzina, sigarette, patrimoniale, magari anche una bella tassa sull'aria tornata pulita.


----------



## mark (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci manca pure quest'altro. Mario Monti 2.0. Benzina, sigarette, patrimoniale, magari anche una bella tassa sull'aria tornata pulita.



Fosse per me le sigarette le metterei a 10€ il pacchetto.. Inoltre se solo ci fosse meno bigottismo, legalizzando l'erba e la prostituzione lo stato potrebbe tranquillamente incassare decine di miliardi in più e diminuire le tasse sulle cose davvero importanti (tasse sui lavoratori, benzina ecc)


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

Perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?


----------



## sacchino (25 Marzo 2020)

Mamma mia di male in peggio


----------



## sacchino (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?



Perchè no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?



Perché quello attuale è composto e/o supportato da gente che è responsabile per la morte di migliaia di cittadini italiani. Tra aperitivi, cinesi abbracciati e città che non si fermano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché quello attuale è composto e/o supportato da gente che è responsabile per la morte di migliaia di cittadini italiani. Tra aperitivi, cinesi abbracciati e città che non si fermano.



Dai su, non facciamo i soliti tifosi della politica. 
Il governo ha fatto bene o male quello che andava fatto e sta facendo ogni governo al mondo. Anzi ad essere sinceri l hanno fatto prima di tutti. 

Poi la soluzione quale sarebbe ? Draghi ? Ma poi perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?


----------



## bmb (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché quello attuale è composto e/o supportato da gente che è responsabile per la morte di migliaia di cittadini italiani. Tra aperitivi, cinesi abbracciati e città che non si fermano.



Quoto.
È sarebbe necessario smembrare per sempre il pd e similia. Tipo partito fascista.


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?



Perché Renzi lo farà cadere


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su, non facciamo i soliti tifosi della politica.
> Il governo ha fatto bene o male quello che andava fatto e sta facendo ogni governo al mondo. Anzi ad essere sinceri l hanno fatto prima di tutti.
> 
> Poi la soluzione quale sarebbe ? Draghi ? Ma poi perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?



Si, a fine epidemia gli diamo la medaglia per quello che hanno fatto e che stanno facendo.

Lollo, con tutto il rispetto, a volte mi chiedo se sei sceso da Marte il giorno prima. Boh...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, a fine epidemia gli diamo la medaglia per quello che hanno fatto e che stanno facendo.
> 
> Lollo, con tutto il rispetto, a volte mi chiedo se sei sceso da Marte il giorno prima. Boh...



#milanononsiferma ha migliaia di morti sulla coscienza.
Per non parlare di quell'altro rincitrullito che invitava a farci l'aperitivo.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su, non facciamo i soliti tifosi della politica.
> Il governo ha fatto bene o male quello che andava fatto e sta facendo ogni governo al mondo. Anzi ad essere sinceri l hanno fatto prima di tutti.
> 
> Poi la soluzione quale sarebbe ? Draghi ? Ma poi perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?



Perfettamente d'accordo.

Non oso immaginare se il Salvinie non avesse abusato di Mojiti ad Agosto...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> #milanononsiferma ha migliaia di morti sulla coscienza.
> Per non parlare di quell'altro rincitrullito che invitava a farci l'aperitivo.



Appunto. Roba da appenderli al contrario...dovrebbe valere per tutti.
Mi fanno ribrezzo.
E ancora ci chiediamo perché il governo dovrebbe cadere...mah


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, a fine epidemia gli diamo la medaglia per quello che hanno fatto e che stanno facendo.
> 
> Lollo, con tutto il rispetto, a volte mi chiedo se sei sceso da Marte il giorno prima. Boh...



No no che medaglia, hanno sbagliato e dovranno renderne conto a fine emergenza dopo eventuale processo. Fini a qui concordo, ma per il resto trovò esagerato e faziosi i commenti. 

Il governo Conte non sta facendo ne più ne meno di ogni governo al mondo, la situazione è talmente atipica che nessuno era preparato


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto. Roba da appenderli al contrario...dovrebbe valere per tutti.
> Mi fanno ribrezzo.
> E ancora ci chiediamo perché il governo dovrebbe cadere...mah



Io non ne faccio più nemmeno una questione di partito o di colore ma di materia grigia e capacità : i ******* devono andarsene a casa!!!!!!
Se uno è ******* al mio paese si dice che non è buono nemmeno in casa propria per comandare e dovrebbe 'comandare' l'italia???
Ma poi quel rocco manichino là che ci azzecca???


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no che medaglia, hanno sbagliato e dovranno renderne conto a fine emergenza dopo eventuale processo. Fini a qui concordo, ma per il resto trovò esagerato e faziosi i commenti.
> 
> Il governo Conte non sta facendo ne più ne meno di ogni governo al mondo, la situazione è talmente atipica che nessuno era preparato


Perdonami, se gli altri fanno schifo non vuol dire che i nostri si salvino, quindi non serve giustificarli parlando degli altri governi mondiali.
Intanto l’unica nazione completamente in ginocchio al mondo, siamo noi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su, non facciamo i soliti tifosi della politica.
> Il governo ha fatto bene o male quello che andava fatto e sta facendo ogni governo al mondo. Anzi ad essere sinceri l hanno fatto prima di tutti.
> 
> Poi la soluzione quale sarebbe ? Draghi ? Ma poi perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?



Non è fare il tifo, è la realtà, sono responsabili di quanto accaduto, gli altri paesi? Me ne fotto, a me interessa del mio, non è una scusante.

Da che mondo è mondo chi sbaglia paga, ora scopriamo che i politici hanno l'immunità anche su questo? Hanno sbagliato, devono pagare, come minimo dimettendosi. Fine.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio più nemmeno una questione di partito o di colore ma di materia grigia e capacità : i ******* devono andarsene a casa!!!!!!
> Se uno è ******* al mio paese si dice che non è buono nemmeno in casa propria per comandare e dovrebbe 'comandare' l'italia???
> Ma poi quel rocco manichino là che ci azzecca???



Non posso che essere d’accordo, tralasciando poi il fatto che questo governo sembri la corte dei miracoli..una accozzaglia di “fenomeni” messi insieme per non mollare una poltrona. 
Come dici tu, i ******* non devono governare e questi sono davvero osceni. Roba tipo #milanononsiferma è da interdizione


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non posso che essere d’accordo, tralasciando poi il fatto che questo governo sembri la corte dei miracoli..una accozzaglia di “fenomeni” messi insieme per non mollare una poltrona.
> Come dici tu, i ******* non devono governare e questi sono davvero osceni. Roba tipo #milanononsiferma è da interdizione


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio più nemmeno una questione di partito o di colore ma di materia grigia e capacità : i ******* devono andarsene a casa!!!!!!
> Se uno è ******* al mio paese si dice che non è buono nemmeno in casa propria per comandare e dovrebbe 'comandare' l'italia???
> Ma poi quel rocco manichino là che ci azzecca???



Pensa che anche un Casalino qualunque (laurea in Ingegneria elettronica e Master in Business Administration) è più qualificato di 2 diplomati come Meloni o Salvini.
In aggiunta, Casalino ha un ruolo di comunicazione, non è il capo politico o aspirante candidato Premier come gli altri 2 fenomeni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Pensa che anche un Casalino qualunque (laurea in Ingegneria elettronica e Master in Business Administration) è più qualificato di 2 diplomati come Meloni o Salvini.
> In aggiunta, Casalino ha un ruolo di comunicazione, non è il capo politico o aspirante candidato Premier come gli altri 2 fenomeni.



Ma poi si è saputo se è in nomination o no?


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Pensa che anche un Casalino qualunque (laurea in Ingegneria elettronica e Master in Business Administration) è più qualificato di 2 diplomati come Meloni o Salvini.
> In aggiunta, Casalino ha un ruolo di comunicazione, non è il capo politico o aspirante candidato Premier come gli altri 2 fenomeni.



Immagino il genio... (a prescindere da Salvini e Meloni, che almeno qui calcolano in pochi).


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Pensa che anche un Casalino qualunque (laurea in Ingegneria elettronica e Master in Business Administration) è più qualificato di 2 diplomati come Meloni o Salvini.
> In aggiunta, Casalino ha un ruolo di comunicazione, non è il capo politico o aspirante candidato Premier come gli altri 2 fenomeni.



Il master pare fosse un falso, visto che lo ha conseguito non si sa dove.
Lo so che è addetto alla comunicazione ma per me è un incapace e non è nemmeno adatto al ruolo.
Non che stimi Meloni e Salvini eh, giusto per capirci.
Sono i politici figli del nostro tempo e del nostro paese, serve una svolta.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Immagino il genio... (a prescindere da Salvini e Meloni, che almeno qui calcolano in pochi).



Vogliamo davvero scendere su questo piano?


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Vogliamo davvero scendere su questo piano?



Eh, più di questo, bisogna scavare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Vogliamo davvero scendere su questo piano?


Considerato il fatto di avere un concorrente del GF come consigliere politico e un ministro degli esteri che non sa dove si trovi Matera, direi che siamo già scesi al di sotto dell'oltretomba.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Non vedo molta differenza


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerato il fatto di avere un concorrente del GF come consigliere politico e un ministro degli esteri che non sa dove si trovi Matera, direi che siamo già scesi al di sotto dell'oltretomba.



Eppure qualcuno ce li mette. Il potere non se lo prendono da soli.

A me verrebbe voglia di prendere a ceffoni chiunque trovo sul mio tragitto e che è in grado di votare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Non vedo molta differenza



Quindi siccome Salvini è un ********* ogni ********* è giustificato a salire al governo?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome Salvini è un ********* ogni ********* è giustificato a salire al governo?



E' una questione di 'conio' e di metro.
ahhahah


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Vogliamo davvero scendere su questo piano?



E continui a portare avanti paragoni con Salvini? Ma chi se lo inc... Salvini?

E poi al momento Salvini è all'opposizione. Quindi che c'entra? Ciò che mi lascia sgomento è che in una situazione del genere, forse una delle più gravi della storia d'Italia, la gente ancora continua a pensare a Salvini come nemico numero uno da combattere.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome Salvini è un ********* ogni ********* è giustificato a salire al governo?



Ovviamente no, ma la classe politica questa è: lo specchio della società. 

Che si fa? si smette di votare?


----------



## capitano4 (25 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no, ma la classe politica questa è: lo specchio della società.
> 
> Che si fa? si smette di votare?



Sì. Dovremmo smettere. Il popolo italiano dovrebbe essere esautorato, come quando si tolgono i diritti per incapacità di intendere e volere.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E continui a portare avanti paragoni con Salvini? Ma che se lo inc... Salvini?
> 
> E poi al momento Salvini è all'opposizione. Quindi che c'entra? Ciò che mi lascia sgomento è che in una situazione del genere, forse una delle più gravi della storia d'Italia, la gente ancora continua a pensare a Salvini come nemico numero uno da combattere.



Salvini è all'opposizione ma - purtroppo - è destinato a salire al Governo perché la gran parte degli italiani pensa che, legittimato da felpe multi-professione/luogo e selfie culinari, sia la persona più meritevole. 

A me quello che lascia sgomento è che, in una situazione del genere, si pensi davvero che gente come lui o Meloni avrebbe fatto meglio. Gente senza ne' arte ne' parte, che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita proprio, che cavalcando i giusti argomenti è riuscita sempre a rubare soldi pubblici. Esattamente come Di Maio e Casalino.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Salvini è all'opposizione ma - purtroppo - è destinato a salire al Governo perché la gran parte degli italiani pensa che, legittimato da felpe multi-professione/luogo e selfie culinari, sia la persona più meritevole.
> 
> A me quello che lascia sgomento è che, in una situazione del genere, si pensi davvero che gente come lui o Meloni avrebbe fatto meglio. Gente senza ne' arte ne' parte, che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita proprio, che cavalcando i giusti argomenti è riuscita sempre a rubare soldi pubblici. Esattamente come Di Maio e Casalino.



Non hai la controprova, quindi non puoi dire se avrebbero fatto meglio o peggio.

Una situazione del genere doveva essere gestita da medici, luminari, super esperti supportati da militari.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì. Dovremmo smettere. Il popolo italiano dovrebbe essere esautorato, come quando si tolgono i diritti per incapacità di intendere e volere.



Qui mi trovi d'accordo: introdurre un quiz abilitante al voto, così da testare il comprendonio e la cultura generale degli aspiranti elettori.

Giusto per non equiparare il mio voto a quello di una persona che non sa mettere in fila 3 parole o che ripete in loop infinito "Prima gli Itagliani!1!!" e "grazie al cuore Immacolato di Maria".


----------



## Isao (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Salvini è all'opposizione ma - purtroppo - è destinato a salire al Governo perché la gran parte degli italiani pensa che, legittimato da felpe multi-professione/luogo e selfie culinari, sia la persona più meritevole.
> 
> A me quello che lascia sgomento è che, in una situazione del genere, si pensi davvero che gente come lui o Meloni avrebbe fatto meglio. Gente senza ne' arte ne' parte, *che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita proprio*, che cavalcando i giusti argomenti è riuscita sempre a rubare soldi pubblici. Esattamente come Di Maio e Casalino.



Occhio a questo luogo comune. La politica è un lavoro ed è dimostrato dai fallimenti dei tecnici non appena vengono messi a fare i politici. Comunque sia sinceramente preferisco gente che da anni lavora in politica e non gente che vendeva panini allo stadio fino al giorno prima. Sulla gente che lavora da anni in politica si può fare poi ulteriori distinguo tra chi ha creato la sua credibilità giorno per giorno e chi ha invece trovato il filone giusto per ottenere voti facili.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Salvini è all'opposizione ma - purtroppo - è destinato a salire al Governo perché la gran parte degli italiani pensa che, legittimato da felpe multi-professione/luogo e selfie culinari, sia la persona più meritevole.
> 
> A me quello che lascia sgomento è che, in una situazione del genere, si pensi davvero che gente come lui o Meloni avrebbe fatto meglio. Gente senza ne' arte ne' parte, che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita proprio, che cavalcando i giusti argomenti è riuscita sempre a rubare soldi pubblici. Esattamente come Di Maio e Casalino.



Quindi perché casalino è giggino si e gli altri 2 no?
Poi chi lo dice che salvini tornerà al governo? Sono supposizioni (spero sbagliate).
Perché bisogna sempre parlare di salvini? Perché vi ossessiona? È uno dei tanti pirla della politica italiana che adesso è pure in opposizione.
La verità è che avete bisogno di salvini per giustificare lo schifo e la mancanza di contenuti di chi governa, per citare scarface: “ Voi avete bisogno di gente come me. Vi serve la gente come me, così potete puntare il vostro dito del ca**o e dire Quello è un uomo cattivo. Beh? E dopo come vi sentite, buoni? Voi non siete buoni. Sapete solo nascondervi, solo dire bugie“
Addirittura riesci a giustificare Rocco Casalino..ho detto tutto


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Qui mi trovi d'accordo: introdurre un quiz abilitante al voto, così da testare il comprendonio e la cultura generale degli aspiranti elettori.
> 
> Giusto per non equiparare il mio voto a quello di una persona che non sa mettere in fila 3 parole o che ripete in loop infinito "Prima gli Itagliani!1!!" e "grazie al cuore Immacolato di Maria".



Oppure evitare il voto a gente che fa eleggere gente del tipo: il razzismoh è il vero virus? La quarantena verso i cinesi è fascimoh? Burioni è fascioleghista e #milanononsiferma e aperitivo coi cinesi. Oppure chi vota quello di mai col pd...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Qui mi trovi d'accordo: introdurre un quiz abilitante al voto, così da testare il comprendonio e la cultura generale degli aspiranti elettori.
> 
> Giusto per non equiparare il mio voto a quello di una persona che non sa mettere in fila 3 parole o che ripete in loop infinito "Prima gli Itagliani!1!!" e "grazie al cuore Immacolato di Maria".



Certo. Però, per par condicio, mettici anche quelli che vanno a fare i drinks in dolce compagnia sulla Seauocce3 o che dicono di abbracciare i cinesi e curare la pandemia con i libri.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Occhio a questo luogo comune. La politica è un lavoro ed è dimostrato dai fallimenti dei tecnici non appena vengono messi a fare i politici. *Comunque sia sinceramente preferisco gente che da anni lavora in politica e non gente che vendeva panini allo stadio fino al giorno prima*. Sulla gente che lavora da anni in politica si può fare poi ulteriori distinguo tra chi ha creato la sua credibilità giorno per giorno e chi ha invece trovato il filone giusto per ottenere voti facili.



Condivisibile. Tuttavia i fenomeni che ho citato (Salvini e Meloni) non mi sembra siano tra quelli, con percentuali di partecipazione risibili nel corso di molteplici incarichi in Italia e in Europa. A questo punto preferisco chi fa un lavoro umile, che magari il ricordo di un lavoro comune se lo porta dietro per tutta la vita, a chi invece è solo un parassita del sistema. 

In generale, stabilirei almeno dei requisiti minimi per l'accesso al parlamento. 

Per fare una similitudine, io non metterei mai la mia salute nelle mani di una persona che non ha conseguito una Laurea in Medicina e frequentato i relativi corsi abilitanti per diventare Medico. Allo stesso modo, stabilirei regole simili anche per i politici.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Però, per par condicio, mettici anche quelli che vanno a fare i drinks in dolce compagnia sulla Seauocce3 o che dicono di abbracciare i cinesi e curare la pandemia con i libri.



No, figurati questo non vale 
Praticamente siamo l’unico paese al mondo che fa guerra all’opposizione 
E poi si sentono pure l’elite del popolo...non c’è niente di peggio dei radical chic


----------



## pazzomania (25 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Occhio a questo luogo comune. La politica è un lavoro ed è dimostrato dai fallimenti dei tecnici non appena vengono messi a fare i politici. Comunque sia sinceramente preferisco gente che da anni lavora in politica e non gente che vendeva panini allo stadio fino al giorno prima. Sulla gente che lavora da anni in politica si può fare poi ulteriori distinguo tra chi ha creato la sua credibilità giorno per giorno e chi ha invece trovato il filone giusto per ottenere voti facili.



La politica è la rovina degli stati;

Viene fatto cio' che porta consenso e voti, e non cio' che serve.


----------



## Isao (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Condivisibile. Tuttavia i fenomeni che ho citato (Salvini e Meloni) non mi sembra siano tra quelli, con percentuali di partecipazione risibili nel corso di molteplici incarichi in Italia e in Europa. A questo punto preferisco chi fa un lavoro umile, che magari il ricordo di un lavoro comune se lo porta dietro per tutta la vita, a chi invece è solo un parassita del sistema.
> 
> In generale, stabilirei almeno dei requisiti minimi per l'accesso al parlamento.
> 
> Per fare una similitudine, io non metterei mai la mia salute nelle mani di una persona che non ha conseguito una Laurea in Medicina e frequentato i relativi corsi abilitanti per diventare Medico. Allo stesso modo, stabilirei regole simili anche per i politici.



Il politico è come un manager. Un grande manager non sempre è un grande operaio nel suo campo. Deve essere una persona in grado di avere una visione di insieme e di sapersi avvalere delle giuste persone intorno a sè. L'ideale è ovviamente una persona dotata di ciò e che ha messo le mani in pasta su ciò che dovrà poi amministrare ma credo sia quasi utopia, soprattutto oggi.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No, figurati questo non vale
> *Praticamente siamo l’unico paese al mondo che fa guerra all’opposizione*
> E poi si sentono pure l’elite del popolo...non c’è niente di peggio dei radical chic



Non credo, mi viene in mente il caso dei Le Pen (padre e figlia) in Francia.


----------



## Isao (25 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La politica è la rovina degli stati;
> 
> Viene fatto cio' che porta consenso e voti, e non cio' che serve.



Non è la politica in sé a rovinare gli stati ma l'uso che ne fanno i politici. Inoltre credo esista un trade-off nella democrazia: il consenso viene raccolto da chi resta nel limbo ed è esposto pubblicamente mentre non raggiungerà mai alti picchi di consenso chi ha politiche decise, forti e lavora dietro le quinte senza crogiolarsi dell'esposizione pubblica. In pratica ciò che tu hai riassunto in "viene fatto ciò che porta consenso e voti e non ciò che serve". Se un politico fa ciò che serve verrà sbranato e perderà il consenso.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2020)

Mi aspetto quanto meno che ai ministeri venga messa gente competente. In ogni caso, Draghi è un altro burattino dell'UE e non lo vedo così superpartes.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Non credo, mi viene in mente il caso dei Le Pen (padre e figlia) in Francia.



Ciò che non riuscite a capire è che chi schifa questi pupazzi che fanno finta di governare, non è che poi, automaticamente, voti Salvini e la Meloni eh? 

Io, personalmente, non voto (non metto croci su Tizio o Caio) da anni ormai. Proprio perchè mi fanno tutti schifo. Ma in questo periodo storico, c'è chi mi fa ancora più schifo degli altri.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Però, per par condicio, mettici anche quelli che vanno a fare i drinks in dolce compagnia sulla Seauocce3 o che dicono di abbracciare i cinesi e curare la pandemia con i libri.



Hai ragione, dimostrazione di quanto, come già detto da qualcuno qualche post fa, nessuno ci ha veramente capito una mazza in quest'emergenza.

Nessuno era pronto. Gli unici che si sono mossi bene sono stati i Cinesi grazie al potere dittatoriale (non credo a teorie complottistiche secondo cui siano stati i Cinesi a creare il virus il laboratorio o gli Americani a portarlo in Cina nell'esercitazione militare di Novembre); TUTTI gli altri, compresi noi, stiamo seguendo le indicazioni dell'OMS.

La Russia non la cito nemmeno. Ho un parente che vive lì: quando ti ricoverano ti requisiscono direttamente il cellulare affinché non si possa comunicare con l'esterno.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Non credo, mi viene in mente il caso dei Le Pen (padre e figlia) in Francia.



Mai nessuno è caduto cosi in basso da avere le sardine 

Poi ogni giorno è tutto un: ehh ma salvinih!1!1!1 fascismohh!1! Fascioleghismoh!1!1! Razzismoh!1!1
che pana.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il politico è come un manager. Un grande manager non sempre è un grande operaio nel suo campo. Deve essere una persona in grado di avere una visione di insieme e di sapersi avvalere delle giuste persone intorno a sè. L'ideale è ovviamente una persona dotata di ciò e che ha messo le mani in pasta su ciò che dovrà poi amministrare ma credo sia quasi utopia, soprattutto oggi.



Già, utopia. Probabilmente esistono grandi managers. Gente a posto e competente.

Purtroppo oggigiorno il grande (ma soprattutto, tutti, grandi e piccoli) manager, così come il grande politico, è in genere un grande delinquente, che ne fa di tutti i colori per nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto, massimizzare gli introiti e circondarsi di gente identica a lui, che fa la scalata al potere per puro egoismo e convenienza.

Non gliene può fregare di meno se l'azienda degrada, piazzando degli incapaci nei posti di comando. Tanto sa che può dimostrare al suo capo di aver fatto bene (generalmente con dei banali fogli excel) e venire quindi promosso.

A quel punto se ne lava le mani, ha ottenuto quel che voleva, e chi viene dopo di lui trova le macerie e ripete il ciclo. Fino a che tutto collassa.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciò che non riuscite a capire è che chi schifa questi pupazzi che fanno finta di governare, non è che poi, automaticamente, voti Salvini e la Meloni eh?
> 
> Io, personalmente, non voto (non metto croci su Tizio o Caio) da anni ormai. Proprio perchè mi fanno tutti schifo. Ma in questo periodo storico, c'è chi mi fa ancora più schifo degli altri.



Admin, evidentemente questo per i radical è difficile da capire. Io come te, da tempo non voto perché nessuno, oggi, è meritevole del mio voto e non mi sento rappresentato a dovere. Ma per loro se critichi e analizzi i fatti sei automaticamente leghista e fascista


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, dimostrazione di quanto, come già detto da qualcuno qualche post fa, nessuno ci ha veramente capito una mazza in quest'emergenza.
> 
> Nessuno era pronto. Gli unici che si sono mossi bene sono stati i Cinesi grazie al potere dittatoriale (non credo a teorie complottistiche secondo cui siano stati i Cinesi a creare il virus il laboratorio o gli Americani a portarlo in Cina nell'esercitazione militare di Novembre); TUTTI gli altri, compresi noi, stiamo seguendo le indicazioni dell'OMS.
> 
> La Russia non la cito nemmeno. Ho un parente che vive lì: quando ti ricoverano ti requisiscono direttamente il cellulare affinché non si possa comunicare con l'esterno.



Ok e noi eravamo ancora meno pronti degli altri. Sono fatti


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Admin, evidentemente questo per i radical è difficile da capire. Io come te, da tempo non voto perché nessuno, oggi, è meritevole del mio voto e non mi sento rappresentato a dovere. Ma per loro se critichi e analizzi i fatti sei automaticamente leghista e fascista



Forse per voi (Admin & Hakaishin) non è così, ma alla fine la maggior parte delle persone che fa questi discorsi poi alla fine vota Salvini & Co, credendo veramente che siano meglio di chi c'è adesso. 
Evidentemente questa volta mi sono imbattuto nell'ago (o meglio, 2 aghi) nel pagliaio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

L'ossessione per Salvini di una certa fazione politica è qualcosa che andrebbe studiato e psicanalizzato.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok e noi eravamo ancora meno pronti degli altri. Sono fatti



Non credo, alla fine paesi come UK, Spagna, e USA avranno numeri peggiori dei nostri, pur avendo almeno 2 settimane in più di noi per prepararsi all'impatto.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ossessione per Salvini di una certa fazione politica è qualcosa che andrebbe studiato e psicanalizzato.



Si chiama avversione all'ignoranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Si chiama avversione all'ignoranza.



Diventa ignoranza a sua volta, solo il mio parere.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciò che non riuscite a capire è che chi schifa questi pupazzi che fanno finta di governare, non è che poi, automaticamente, voti Salvini e la Meloni eh?
> 
> Io, personalmente, non voto (non metto croci su Tizio o Caio) da anni ormai. Proprio perchè mi fanno tutti schifo. Ma in questo periodo storico, c'è chi mi fa ancora più schifo degli altri.



Lo capiscono, lo capiscono.

Ma i graziosi artifici retorici fatti per personalizzare la minaccia di fascioleghismo, e quindi convincerti che devi stare dalla loro parte per evitarla, sono troppo ghiotti per non essere utilizzati. Che la smettessero di prendere per i fondelli, non funziona, se non con i ritardati.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Forse per voi (Admin & Hakaishin) non è così, ma alla fine la maggior parte delle persone che fa questi discorsi poi alla fine vota Salvini & Co, credendo veramente che siano meglio di chi c'è adesso.
> Evidentemente questa volta mi sono imbattuto nell'ago (o meglio, 2 aghi) nel pagliaio.



Posto che sia come dici tu, chi dice che quelli che ci sono adesso siano meglio?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Non credo, alla fine paesi come UK, Spagna, e USA avranno numeri peggiori dei nostri, pur avendo almeno 2 settimane in più di noi per prepararsi all'impatto.



Avranno, faranno.
Noi intanto siamo devastati. Non hanno capito un *****.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Si chiama avversione all'ignoranza.



Buffo, avversione all’ignoranza coi freak che avete nel pd e nel m5s? 

Certe ossessioni sono ignoranza


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Posto che sia come dici tu, chi dice che quelli che ci sono adesso siano meglio?



Mi basta che non ripetano in maniera ossessiva-compulsiva "Prima gli Italiani", che non bacino in maniera mafiosa il Rosario in parlamento, che non bacino santini quando vanno al sud, che da ministro non vadano in discoteca a fare il DJ, che non fottano soldi allo stato e poi ottengano di rimborsare in centinaia di rate a interessi zero, che non si facciano finanziare dai russi, che non basino il proprio consenso su selfie con panzerotti e arancini.

In un paese come il nostro sicuramente è chiedere troppo, dati i risultati.


----------



## Isao (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ossessione per Salvini di una certa fazione politica è qualcosa che andrebbe studiato e psicanalizzato.



E' solo il nuovo nemico. Prima era Berlusconi e ora Salvini. Hanno bisogno di un nemico comune per restare uniti. Così facendo riescono a restare sempre a galla senza avere un briciolo di programma. E se qualcuno gli chiede qual è il loro programma sfoderano l'europa che gli consente di non decidere nulla e di conseguenza di non aver alcun tipo di responsabilità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che la smettessero di prendere per i fondelli, non funziona, se non con i ritardati.



O con le Bimbe Di Giuseppi. Se non è ignoranza, è questione ormonale.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo capiscono, lo capiscono.
> 
> Ma i graziosi artifici retorici fatti per personalizzare la minaccia di fascioleghismo, e quindi convincerti che devi stare dalla loro parte per evitarla, sono troppo ghiotti per non essere utilizzati. Che la smettessero di prendere per i fondelli, non funziona, se non con i ritardati.





Admin ha scritto:


> Ciò che non riuscite a capire è che chi schifa questi pupazzi che fanno finta di governare, non è che poi, automaticamente, voti Salvini e la Meloni eh?
> 
> Io, personalmente, non voto (non metto croci su Tizio o Caio) da anni ormai. Proprio perchè mi fanno tutti schifo. Ma in questo periodo storico, c'è chi mi fa ancora più schifo degli altri.



Sinceramente ragazzi la penso come voi, fanno tutti cahare.

Io son sempre andato a votare, senza ideologia politica, e votando sempre quelli che per me erano i meno dannosi ( non i più bravi)

Però, guardate che invecchiando diventerete (tutti noi) sempre più cag....zo e vi risulterà sempre più difficile trovare qualche politicante che vi aggrada.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Mi basta che non ripetano in maniera ossessiva-compulsiva "Prima gli Italiani", che non bacino in maniera mafiosa il Rosario in parlamento, che non bacino santini quando vanno al sud, che da ministro non vadano in discoteca a fare il DJ, che non fottano soldi allo stato e poi ottengano di rimborsare in centinaia di rate a interessi zero, che non si facciano finanziare dai russi, che non basino il proprio consenso su selfie con panzerotti e arancini.
> 
> In un paese come il nostro sicuramente è chiedere troppo, dati i risultati.



Pensa che per me è da ritardati parlare solo di fascismoh e razzismoh. Come la mettiamo?
Come vedi sono 2 facce della stessa medaglia. Decidi tu quella giusta?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> E' solo il nuovo nemico. Prima era Berlusconi e ora Salvini. Hanno bisogno di un nemico comune per restare uniti. Così facendo riescono a restare sempre a galla senza avere un briciolo di programma. E se qualcuno gli chiede qual è il loro programma sfoderano l'europa che gli consente di non decidere nulla e di conseguenza di non aver alcun tipo di responsabilità.



Amen amen amen
Sono talmente vuoti e senza contenuti che hanno per forza bisogno di un nemico da combattere...per me è roba patologica


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> O con le Bimbe Di Giuseppi. Se non è ignoranza, è questione ormonale.



Ma guarda, lascia perdere che mi sta per esplodere una giugulare. A mia madre piace Gonde perché "è bellino", "si veste bene" e "parla a modo". E che gli devo fare ...


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa che per me è da ritardati parlare solo di fascismoh e razzismoh. Come la mettiamo?
> Come vedi dono 2 facce della stessa medaglia. Decidi tu quella giusta?



Io decido quella giusta per me. Posso?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Io decido quella giusta per me. Posso?



Certo. Però evita di additare gli altri come stupidi perché magari votano altro o hanno altre idee. Perchè non ti rendi conto che sei identico a quelli che critichi 
È un consiglio che do sempre


----------



## Isao (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Io decido quella giusta per me. Posso?



Come disse Gesù in una puntata dei Griffin: "qual è la religione giusta? una vale l'altra, tanto sono tutte cazxate".


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Marzo 2020)

1) L'attesa messianica di Draghi è in massima parte della classe dirigente europeista di questo paese (guardacaso Dagospia, Corriere della Sera e il Governatore della Banca d'Italia, tutti in contemporanea tra ieri sera e stamattina), la quale, messa alle strette dagli amici del Nord Europa ("se volete due spicci vi beccate la troika", cioè le rivolte per strada e la sparizione elettorale), sta cercando qualcuno da presentare alla nazione come (l'ennesimo) salvatore della patria per far digerire le misure chieste dall'UE (abolizione della contrattazione collettiva nazionale per ridurre gli stipendi del settore privato, taglio delle pensioni presenti e future, taglio degli stipendi pubblici, smantellamento dello stato sociale per privatizzare il privatizzabile). I partiti europeisti queste cose non se le possono permettere se non presentandole come il frutto necessario dell'emergenza, guidati da qualcuno che abbia lo stigma della santità ("Whatever it takes", consiglio ai più attenti di leggere per intero quella frase).

2)L'ossessione per Salvini ha veramente dello psichiatrico: la generazione di sinistra degli attuali 60/70enni ce l'aveva per Berlusconi, gli attuali 30/50enni di sinistra ce l'ha con Salvini. Io li manderei in cura.

3) La patente di voto è fantastica: chiesta finchè al governo ci sono i propri beniamini, immagino cosa diventerebbe se al governo ci andassero "quegli altri"; tutti in prima fila a urlare al fascismo. Poi non ho capito chi dovrebbe giudicare l'idoneità al voto e su quali basi; conoscenza della Costituzione, dei Trattati Europei, di cosa? O facciamo il test di cultura generale? *La verità è che si arriva alla negazione del diritto di voto quando politicamente ed elettoralmente si è alla canna del gas, cioè quando capisci che la tua parte politica non la voterà più nessuno.* Che l'attuale opposizione sia in grado di fare meglio dell'attuale maggioranza è tutto da dimostrare perchè è molto più divisa di quello che sembra ma l'idea sardiniana di "non avete diritto a che qualcuno vi ascolti" è quanto di più dittatoriale possa esserci. A braccetto con quelli de "siete una manica di ignoranti, è meglio se non votate, così al potere ci restano le solite elite".


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> 1) L'attesa messianica di Draghi è in massima parte della classe dirigente europeista di questo paese (guardacaso Dagospia, Corriere della Sera e il Governatore della Banca d'Italia, tutti in contemporanea tra ieri sera e stamattina), la quale, messa alle strette dagli amici del Nord Europa ("se volete due spicci vi beccate la troika", cioè le rivolte per strada e la sparizione elettorale), sta cercando qualcuno da presentare alla nazione come (l'ennesimo) salvatore della patria per far digerire le misure chieste dall'UE (abolizione della contrattazione collettiva nazionale per ridurre gli stipendi del settore privato, taglio delle pensioni presenti e future, taglio degli stipendi pubblici, smantellamento dello stato sociale per privatizzare il privatizzabile). I partiti europeisti queste cose non se le possono permettere se non presentandole come il frutto necessario dell'emergenza, guidati da qualcuno che abbia lo stigma della santità ("Whatever it takes", consiglio ai più attenti di leggere per intero quella frase).
> 
> 2)L'ossessione per Salvini ha veramente dello psichiatrico: la generazione di sinistra degli attuali 60/70enni ce l'aveva per Berlusconi, gli attuali 30/50enni di sinistra ce l'ha con Salvini. Io li manderei in cura.
> 
> 3) La patente di voto è fantastica: chiesta finchè al governo ci sono i propri beniamini, immagino cosa diventerebbe se al governo ci andassero "quegli altri"; tutti in prima fila a urlare al fascismo. Poi non ho capito chi dovrebbe giudicare l'idoneità al voto e su quali basi; conoscenza della Costituzione, dei Trattati Europei, di cosa? O facciamo il test di cultura generale? *La verità è che si arriva alla negazione del diritto di voto quando politicamente ed elettoralmente si è alla canna del gas, cioè quando capisci che la tua parte politica non la voterà più nessuno.* Che l'attuale opposizione sia in grado di fare meglio dell'attuale maggioranza è tutto da dimostrare perchè è molto più divisa di quello che sembra ma l'idea sardiniana di "non avete diritto a che qualcuno vi ascolti" è quanto di più dittatoriale possa esserci. A braccetto con quelli de "siete una manica di ignoranti, è meglio se non votate, così al potere ci restano le solite elite".



90 minuti di applausi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Buffo, avversione all’ignoranza coi freak che avete nel pd e nel m5s?
> 
> Certe ossessioni sono ignoranza



No ma guarda che schifare Salveene non fa di una persona automaticamente uno del Pd.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> 1) L'attesa messianica di Draghi è in massima parte della classe dirigente europeista di questo paese (guardacaso Dagospia, Corriere della Sera e il Governatore della Banca d'Italia, tutti in contemporanea tra ieri sera e stamattina), la quale, messa alle strette dagli amici del Nord Europa ("se volete due spicci vi beccate la troika", cioè le rivolte per strada e la sparizione elettorale), sta cercando qualcuno da presentare alla nazione come (l'ennesimo) salvatore della patria per far digerire le misure chieste dall'UE (abolizione della contrattazione collettiva nazionale per ridurre gli stipendi del settore privato, taglio delle pensioni presenti e future, taglio degli stipendi pubblici, smantellamento dello stato sociale per privatizzare il privatizzabile). I partiti europeisti queste cose non se le possono permettere se non presentandole come il frutto necessario dell'emergenza, guidati da qualcuno che abbia lo stigma della santità ("Whatever it takes", consiglio ai più attenti di leggere per intero quella frase).
> 
> 2)L'ossessione per Salvini ha veramente dello psichiatrico: la generazione di sinistra degli attuali 60/70enni ce l'aveva per Berlusconi, gli attuali 30/50enni di sinistra ce l'ha con Salvini. Io li manderei in cura.
> 
> 3) La patente di voto è fantastica: chiesta finchè al governo ci sono i propri beniamini, immagino cosa diventerebbe se al governo ci andassero "quegli altri"; tutti in prima fila a urlare al fascismo. Poi non ho capito chi dovrebbe giudicare l'idoneità al voto e su quali basi; conoscenza della Costituzione, dei Trattati Europei, di cosa? O facciamo il test di cultura generale? *La verità è che si arriva alla negazione del diritto di voto quando politicamente ed elettoralmente si è alla canna del gas, cioè quando capisci che la tua parte politica non la voterà più nessuno.* Che l'attuale opposizione sia in grado di fare meglio dell'attuale maggioranza è tutto da dimostrare perchè è molto più divisa di quello che sembra ma l'idea sardiniana di "non avete diritto a che qualcuno vi ascolti" è quanto di più dittatoriale possa esserci. A braccetto con quelli de "siete una manica di ignoranti, è meglio se non votate, così al potere ci restano le solite elite".



Io e te dovremmo uscire a bere una birra insieme, ci faremmo di quei discorsi spettacolari. 
A volte non sono d’accordo su quello che dici ma lo spieghi bene. 

È un piacere leggerti


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma guarda che schifare Salveene non fa di una persona automaticamente uno del Pd.



Giusto.
Come schifare pd e m5s non rende automaticamente salviniani o fascistih


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io e te dovremmo uscire a bere una birra insieme, ci faremmo di quei discorsi spettacolari.
> A volte non sono d’accordo su quello che dici ma lo spieghi bene.
> 
> È un piacere leggerti



Grazie! Appena passata la bufera, perchè no? Abito a Bergamo, non ci metto molto a raggiungere Milano, sempre che mia moglie e le mia figlie me lo consentano: vabbè gli farò un'autocertificazione! Ne avrei di cose da chiederti sulla musica e sul mondo dello spettacolo in genere! Magari potrebbe unirsi qualcun altro del forum in zona Lombardia!


----------



## Andris (25 Marzo 2020)

il governo potrebbe anche cambiare,anche perchè penso succederà in vari paesi europei come ai tempi della crisi economica dieci anni fa,ma attenzione ripeto quanto detto altre volte: dovrà essere il voto a legittimare.
poi se Draghi verrà nominato dai parlamentari come il capo di una maggioranza,tipo Conte ora,è un conto non che dal nulla si mettono d'accordo questi qui su di lui senza far votare e senza perdere la poltrona.
nel secondo caso veramente si rischierebbe la marcia 2.0 su Roma,per inciso siamo vicini al centenario


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no, ma la classe politica questa è: lo specchio della società.
> 
> Che si fa? si smette di votare?



Io ti dico solo che Renzi appare il più sveglio di questo governo (e ho detto tutto!)


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Mi basta che non ripetano in maniera ossessiva-compulsiva "Prima gli Italiani", che non bacino in maniera mafiosa il Rosario in parlamento, che non bacino santini quando vanno al sud, che da ministro non vadano in discoteca a fare il DJ, che non fottano soldi allo stato e poi ottengano di rimborsare in centinaia di rate a interessi zero, che non si facciano finanziare dai russi, che non basino il proprio consenso su selfie con panzerotti e arancini.
> 
> In un paese come il nostro sicuramente è chiedere troppo, dati i risultati.



Quindi se dicono "MILANONONSIFERMA", "apriamo i musei gratis", "facciamo aperitivi contro la paura", in piena crisi da virus, va bene? cioè questo comportamento, anche in buona fede, quanti morti in più ha procurato? Io non sto assolutamente con Salvini e Meloni (troppo a sinistra per i miei gusti) ma possibile che non si riescano ad analizzare in modo oggettivo le cose? Io non ho mai nutrito stima per nessuno dei 5stelle, ma ammetto che in questo frangente Di Maio sta lavorando bene, perché le uniche cose che arrivano sono i rifornimenti dall'estero; ma tutti il resto del governo è dannoso (magari fosse inutile)


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Grazie! Appena passata la bufera, perchè no? Abito a Bergamo, non ci metto molto a raggiungere Milano, sempre che mia moglie e le mia figlie me lo consentano: vabbè gli farò un'autocertificazione! Ne avrei di cose da chiederti sulla musica e sul mondo dello spettacolo in genere! Magari potrebbe unirsi qualcun altro del forum in zona Lombardia!


Volentieri


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> 1) L'attesa messianica di Draghi è in massima parte della classe dirigente europeista di questo paese (guardacaso Dagospia, Corriere della Sera e il Governatore della Banca d'Italia, tutti in contemporanea tra ieri sera e stamattina), la quale, messa alle strette dagli amici del Nord Europa ("se volete due spicci vi beccate la troika", cioè le rivolte per strada e la sparizione elettorale), sta cercando qualcuno da presentare alla nazione come (l'ennesimo) salvatore della patria per far digerire le misure chieste dall'UE (abolizione della contrattazione collettiva nazionale per ridurre gli stipendi del settore privato, taglio delle pensioni presenti e future, taglio degli stipendi pubblici, smantellamento dello stato sociale per privatizzare il privatizzabile). I partiti europeisti queste cose non se le possono permettere se non presentandole come il frutto necessario dell'emergenza, guidati da qualcuno che abbia lo stigma della santità ("Whatever it takes", consiglio ai più attenti di leggere per intero quella frase).
> 
> 2)L'ossessione per Salvini ha veramente dello psichiatrico: la generazione di sinistra degli attuali 60/70enni ce l'aveva per Berlusconi, gli attuali 30/50enni di sinistra ce l'ha con Salvini. Io li manderei in cura.
> 
> 3) La patente di voto è fantastica: chiesta finchè al governo ci sono i propri beniamini, immagino cosa diventerebbe se al governo ci andassero "quegli altri"; tutti in prima fila a urlare al fascismo. Poi non ho capito chi dovrebbe giudicare l'idoneità al voto e su quali basi; conoscenza della Costituzione, dei Trattati Europei, di cosa? O facciamo il test di cultura generale? *La verità è che si arriva alla negazione del diritto di voto quando politicamente ed elettoralmente si è alla canna del gas, cioè quando capisci che la tua parte politica non la voterà più nessuno.* Che l'attuale opposizione sia in grado di fare meglio dell'attuale maggioranza è tutto da dimostrare perchè è molto più divisa di quello che sembra ma l'idea sardiniana di "non avete diritto a che qualcuno vi ascolti" è quanto di più dittatoriale possa esserci. A braccetto con quelli de "siete una manica di ignoranti, è meglio se non votate, così al potere ci restano le solite elite".


Sono d'accordo ma, piaccia o non piaccia, la differenza tra Draghi e Lagarde si è vista subito.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io ti dico solo che Renzi appare il più sveglio di questo governo (e ho detto tutto!)



Sicuramente lui è tra i più svegli, in generale non lo posso sopportare.


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2020)

Dopo crisi del genere di solito viene fuori gente come Roosevelt che tende a spendere parecchio. Draghi è come metterci Paperone.



Carlito ha scritto:


> Salvini è all'opposizione ma - purtroppo - è destinato a salire al Governo perché la gran parte degli italiani pensa che, legittimato da felpe multi-professione/luogo e selfie culinari, sia la persona più meritevole.
> 
> A me quello che lascia sgomento è che, in una situazione del genere, si pensi davvero che gente come lui o Meloni avrebbe fatto meglio. Gente senza ne' arte ne' parte, che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita proprio, che cavalcando i giusti argomenti è riuscita sempre a rubare soldi pubblici. Esattamente come Di Maio e Casalino.



Mah Lamorgese fa questo lavoro da decenni, è una professionista. Ma nei fatti come ministro dell'interno è un Alfano 2.0: ogni volta che sponsorizza uno questo finisce in carcere per mafia (vedi Montante), è negazionista riguardo l'infiltrazione ndranghetista in Lombardia e per l'emergenza migranti basta confrontarla con Minniti che non è mai stato prefetto eppure senza essere professionista fa meglio di lui.

Casalino non ha cavalcato nulla: ha avuto visibilità e dall'alto lo hanno calato in una carica importante ma nei fatti si è distinto per far scappare gli elettori. Salvini può essere un cialtrone fortunato, ma casalino per questo lavoro è proprio negato.


----------



## Zetton (25 Marzo 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> 3) La patente di voto è fantastica: chiesta finchè al governo ci sono i propri beniamini, immagino cosa diventerebbe se al governo ci andassero "quegli altri"; tutti in prima fila a urlare al fascismo. Poi non ho capito chi dovrebbe giudicare l'idoneità al voto e su quali basi; conoscenza della Costituzione, dei Trattati Europei, di cosa? O facciamo il test di cultura generale? *La verità è che si arriva alla negazione del diritto di voto quando politicamente ed elettoralmente si è alla canna del gas, cioè quando capisci che la tua parte politica non la voterà più nessuno.* Che l'attuale opposizione sia in grado di fare meglio dell'attuale maggioranza è tutto da dimostrare perchè è molto più divisa di quello che sembra ma l'idea sardiniana di "non avete diritto a che qualcuno vi ascolti" è quanto di più dittatoriale possa esserci. A braccetto con quelli de "siete una manica di ignoranti, è meglio se non votate, così al potere ci restano le solite elite".



Quante persone conosci che hanno un quadro chiaro su come funziona la macroeconomia? Prova a chiedere a qualcuno che conosci la differenza tra politica monetaria o fiscale ed espansiva o restrittiva. E siamo solo all'abc. 

L'economia politica ha meccanismi che spesso sono controintuitivi, non è sufficiente la così detta "furbizia contadina" per poter prendere decisioni consapevoli. Ricordiamoci che la Terra era piatta finchè ci si basava sull'apparenza. Anche con un'alta istruzione in merito siamo sempre nella sfera della probabilità e della statistica, di certo non c'è nulla neanche per i massimi esperti di economia, figuriamoci per una persona normale. 

I partiti politici, di destra come di sinistra, non rappresentano un'idea immutabile, una fazione come stai facendo passare tu, semplicemente rappresentano l'idea di una parte del popolo in quel preciso momento storico. In altre parole se da 20 e passa anni chiunque salga al governo ci affossa un po' di più è la causa siamo noi stessi, popolo italiano. Non è che ci siano solo decerebrati in politica, è che i decerebrati nell'ignoranza ci sguazzano, vengono votati e prosperano a scapito di quelli competenti. 

La critica che muovi relativa al fatto che con un patentino avrebbe molto più potere di voto la parte più istruita della popolazione è vera, ma è facilmente risolvibile se all'esame accompagni la possibilità di istruzione gratuita a riguardo. 
E' vero che esiste il diritto di voto ma esiste anche il dovere di voto, che io ho sempre inteso non come il semplice dovere di recarsi a imbucare la letterina ma come dovere di INFORMARSI a riguardo. Chi non ha voglia di informarsi si taglia fuori da solo, il fascismo era ben altra cosa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Marzo 2020)

Il governo ha fatto degli errori, com'è fisiologico che sia, dato che si va ad affrontare una situazione mai vista prima.
Però chi pensa che un altro governo, fra quello che c'è in Italia, avrebbe potuto gestire meglio merita una pacca sulla schiena di comprensione.

Vi ricordate che Mister Papeete a una certa voleva riaprire la Lombardia?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Marzo 2020)

Io penso che i pdioti ed i 5 stalle dovrebbero star zitti perché in confronto alle fregnacce di Salvini le fregnacce dette dagli imbecilli che ci governano sono 10000000 volte più gravi ed esilaranti. 

Per pudore meglio non riportarle. 

Indico solo questo frame, per far capire chi sono davvero i criminali in questa storia.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ossessione per Salvini di una certa fazione politica è qualcosa che andrebbe studiato e psicanalizzato.



Sono i partiti politici di sinistra che hanno sempre bisogno di un "nemico" per aizzare i poveri scemi che le vanno dietro. Prima la DC, poi abberluscone, ora Salvini, nulla di nuovo. 

Quando poi si contraddicono hanno subito la scusa pronta: per decenni hanno avversato CoSSiga e poi ci hanno fatto il governo assieme (per non andare a votare perché sennò vinceva Berlusconi...dove l'ho già sentita sta frase?), poi c'è stato Mastella, poi Fini, quello che per decenni hanno definito il FASCISTA Fini..., poi Alfano, poi Verdini (gente schifata perfino da Berlusconi...) ed ora i 5 stelle. Nihil sub sole novi. Intanto mentre i poveri dementi continuano a votarli questi mandano in rovina l'Italia insieme ai loro complici dell'UE.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Marzo 2020)

quanto il conto sarà presentato sarà una carneficina ancora peggio del Covid-19. Il nostro paese è troppo fragile per reggere una guerra del genere


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Quante persone conosci che hanno un quadro chiaro su come funziona la macroeconomia? Prova a chiedere a qualcuno che conosci la differenza tra politica monetaria o fiscale ed espansiva o restrittiva. E siamo solo all'abc.
> 
> L'economia politica ha meccanismi che spesso sono controintuitivi, non è sufficiente la così detta "furbizia contadina" per poter prendere decisioni consapevoli. Ricordiamoci che la Terra era piatta finchè ci si basava sull'apparenza. Anche con un'alta istruzione in merito siamo sempre nella sfera della probabilità e della statistica, di certo non c'è nulla neanche per i massimi esperti di economia, figuriamoci per una persona normale.
> 
> ...



Vengo da una discussione accesa con uno di famiglia. Roba da strapparsi i denti da soli.

Ma dove vogliamo andare quando si dice che, sistematicamente, l'unica informazione attendibile è quella data dai giornali e dalla tivù? E quando si accampa la scusa che la famosa informazione "parallela" non ha credito in quanto tutti possono scrivere di tutto?

Addirittura ho sentito dire che i servizi segreti sono un mezzo sovversivo (e così a volte è stato, obiettivamente), solo perché architettato da uomini lontano dai riflettori. Gladio è stato un mezzo per sventare un'invasione nemica, ma questo è stato fatto per preservare il potere, ecco la spiegazione di questi soggetti. Quindi non è attendibile e andava contro il popolo ignaro. Come se essere invasi dai comunisti (o chiunque altro) fosse tutto sommato una cosa naturale, quasi auspicabile.

La verità è che questa politica ha letteralmente lavato il cervello di certi individui, che si fidano e vanno dietro al "partito" anche se da un giorno all'altro cambia totalmente la propria visione. Gente che magari ha avuto un aiuto per mandare la moglie in pensione, ha ottenuto facilitazioni sindacali e quant'altro. E per questo è devota ed ha giurato fedeltà al simbolo, anche se un giorno dovesse intimarti di suicidarti.


----------



## Steve (25 Marzo 2020)

Credo che la candidatura draghi sia possibile. E forse auspicabile, anche se rappresenta l'opposto del mio candidato ideale. La faccenda è ancora lunga, e ci vorrà un governo di unità nazionale. Nessuno al momento può garantire coesione. Come sempre ci dimostriamo un popolo politicamente immaturo e "tifoso" più che razionale... Saremo commissariati, è ciò che meritiamo. Saremo in tanti nella UE a stare nella *****. Una figura come draghi può fare i nostri interessi meglio di chiunque altro.


----------



## Aron (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 25 marzo, tutti, da destra a sinistra, immaginano un governo di ricostruzione quando finirà l'emergenza coronavirus. Il nome è quello di Mario Draghi, non un competitor dei politici. Una volta finito il mandato, la destinazione di Draghi sarebbe il Quirinale.



Da un bel po' che si vocifera di Draghi premier o successore di Mattarella.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 25 marzo, tutti, da destra a sinistra, immaginano un governo di ricostruzione quando finirà l'emergenza coronavirus. Il nome è quello di Mario Draghi, non un competitor dei politici. Una volta finito il mandato, la destinazione di Draghi sarebbe il Quirinale.



Sarebbe la distruzione definitiva dell'Italia che produce.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quanto il conto sarà presentato sarà una carneficina ancora peggio del Covid-19. Il nostro paese è troppo fragile per reggere una guerra del genere



Non dirlo sennò arriva il fenomeno di turno a darti del "fanboy dell'Italia non si ferma". Inutile dire che sono pienamente d' accordo con te, siamo spacciati. Chi si salva ora non ha idea di cosa lo aspetta... A meno che non abbia mamy e papi che gli pagano i conti


----------



## sbrodola (25 Marzo 2020)

Ma quindi la classe politica italiana fa pena (super d'accordo) e non vi va bene Draghi?
Rly?


----------



## kekkopot (25 Marzo 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Fosse per me le sigarette le metterei a 10€ il pacchetto.. Inoltre se solo ci fosse meno bigottismo, legalizzando l'erba e la prostituzione lo stato potrebbe tranquillamente incassare decine di miliardi in più e diminuire le tasse sulle cose davvero importanti (tasse sui lavoratori, benzina ecc)


Sarebbero troppo intelligenti. Prezzi alle stelle per le sigarette (la quale maggior parte dovranno entrare nelle casse dello Stato.. così il fumo diventerà un lusso che solo pochi potranno permettersi) e legalizzare erba e prostituzione (anche esse con prezzi alti la quale maggior parte nelle casse dello Stato) sarebbero già delle entrate non da poco (e tolte alla malavita)


----------



## Solo (25 Marzo 2020)

Bah, Draghi arriva sicuro, vanno stabiliti solo il quando ed il dove. Ha appena pubblicato un editoriale sull'FT che è praticamente la sua candidatura.

Se la baracca tiene va diretto al Colle, che tanto ormai è il vero centro di potere, se le cose precipitano va a Chigi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Marzo 2020)

ho la nausea... in tv iniziano già a metterci le mani intorno al collo 
con queste nefandezze con il nome di Draghi e il MES
come x preparare le loro intenzioni ! 
vi ricordo che il caro Mario era sullo Yacht insieme agli altri infami 
pre crisi che preparavano il furto del secolo a colpi di trattati infami e accordi killer 
grazie ai loro maggiordomi tra cui Monti (anche lui presente qui lui + un socio in affari) 

Nausea ! ma bella forte


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe cambiare il governo ?



Perché questi hanno sbagliato tutto,a fine emergenza devono pagare il conto.


----------

